# 2016 Dargel Skout 240



## Chimanor79 (Aug 10, 2019)

This Dargel is in great shape and is ready to fish! Comes powered with a Suzuki 250 SS. Call or text John for more info 630-688-5990.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

